# my custom build dirt tracker



## Oldude13 (Nov 15, 2015)

I made the frame and triple clamps. I used two schwinn chopper rims


----------



## Barto (Nov 23, 2015)

Sick


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 26, 2015)

Very clean build! Lots of tasty fabbing going on here-love those rims and triple trees, and the frame is a work of art!


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Dirt tracker*

Thanks, It was a fun build 
Heres my Dirt tracker that I built


----------

